# Conditions Getting Better



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Went Mon. night and managed 9 quality fish. Fish hit the beach late due to the tide.Hit it again last night and launched at midnight. Loaded back up at 3. Water was a mirror, still a little stained.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

bamafan611 said:


> Went Mon. night and managed 9 quality fish. Fish hit the beach late due to the tide.Hit it again last night and launched at midnight. Loaded back up at 3. Water was a mirror, still a little stained.


Im like a kid on Christmas morning waiting for a chance to go


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Starting tomorrow we finally have a decent tide set Frank. You need to splash that boat.


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

no shrimping tonight so i am going gigging too, should be calm , sheeps and flounder pic's to come..


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

bamafan611 said:


> Starting tomorrow we finally have a decent tide set Frank. You need to splash that boat.


Would you mind helping me understand what a good tide set is for gigging? Thanks. I'm trying to learn from some pros. You made the list.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and a good haul of flounder.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

J////A rising tide, thats high early AM. Coming in all night long and this is my favorite time to go.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

bamafan611 said:


> J////A rising tide, thats high early AM. Coming in all night long and this is my favorite time to go.


Thank you. So if the tide starts to roll in around 3 AM and is high at 7 AM, that would be considered a good tide set?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

jspooney said:


> Thank you. So if the tide starts to roll in around 3 AM and is high at 7 AM, that would be considered a good tide set?


Any tide that's rising all night is a good tide.


----------

